# EU-Blackhand-Horde: Die Flying Lamb sucht Mitglieder für ihre neue Crew !



## Tschüssy (7. August 2015)

*Ahoi *und *Herzlich Willkommen *auf der *Flying Lamb*. 

 

Ihres zeichens Horde-Gilde auf dem Server EU-Blackhand !

 

 

Hier werdet ihr so einiges an Informationen finden, wer und was wir sind und, wo wir mit unseren Strohhüten hin wollen.

 

*Flying Lamb *besteht bisher aus 5 Mitgliedern. Ohwei, was soll ich da, werdet ihr denken... HA! Das kann ich euch sagen 

Wir sind dabei, eine *Fun/Casual/Raid/PvP-Gilde *aufzubauen. Einen Rundumschlag, sozusagen. Und was soll ich da nun wirklich ? Tja, den ewig versprochenen Spaß erleben!

Wir werden die Flying Lamb auf ein Level bringen, wovon Ruffy nur träumen konnte.

 

Die *Flying Lamb *ist für uns ein Symbol. So, wie die Bande sich zusammen gerauft und jeder seine Fähigkeiten eingebracht hat, wollen wir das in einem größeren Stil auch.

 

Die jetzigen Besatzungsmitglieder haben ein lange WoW-Geschichte (die meisten spielen seit Classic, bzw. BC) und haben schon so einiges erlebt. Damals waren wir drei Gilden auf Hordenseite beheimatet auf Aman'Thul, die ein Bündnis hatten, um die Raids gemeinsam erleben zu können.

 

Wie die Zeit so spielt, hat der Eine oder Andere zwischenzeitlich auch mal eine Auszeit gebraucht. Und somit geschah das Unvermeidliche. Das Spiel an sich verlor seinen Reiz. Es war traurig... das kann ich euch sagen! Die Gilden starben aus und man hatte bei versuchten Neuanfängen, einfach keine Gemeinschaft mehr, die das Spiel lebendig machen. Aber keine Zeit für Taschentücher! ^-^

Unsere kleine aber feine Truppe hat sich dafür privat nie aus den Augen verloren. Und so kam es, dass bei eigentlich fast jedem Treffen, der guten alten Zeit nachgetrauert wurde.

 

Bis wir dann dieses Jahr der Meinung waren, dass es Zeit für einen Neuanfang sei. Gesagt getan. Wir haben festgestellt, dass der Server Aman'Thul ausgestorben ist und wir wollten die Möglichkeit auch uns mit Anderen auszutauschen. So haben wir ein wenig recherchiert, die Landkarten ausgepackt und festgestellt, dass Blackhand eine gute Wahl ist.

Somit sind wir hier gestrandet. 

 

Hach war das aufregend... wie eine wilde Reise auf See, die nur davon gekrönt wird, eine völlig neue Welt zu entdecken.

Das haben wir mittlerweile getan.

Es ist schon ein wenig ernüchternd, wenn man aus dem Rausch der Vorfreude feststellt, dass die Motivation der Mitspieler zu diesem Addon gen Null dümpelt. Man im Handelschat nur noch Abkürzungen, und knappe nicht immer freundliche Kommentare hin und her geschossen werden. 

Also, nicht das hier ein falscher Eindruck entsteht... wir können (teilweise) schon was mit den Abkürzungen was anfangen, allerdings wird man komisch angesehen, wenn man sich in Kriegsspeer in die Mitte stellt und einfach mal ein freundliches „Moin!“ in die Runde wirft. 

Da bekommt man dann gerne das Gefühl, dass man alt wird. Dagegen wehren wir uns allerdings vehement... nun gut, junges Frischfleisch braucht man uns wohl nicht mehr nennen... nicht mal mehr mit einem großzügigen Augenzwinkern... aber so altmodisch sind wir dann wohl doch schon, dass uns ein respektvolles und freundliches Miteinander ein wenig fehlt.

DAS allerdings, geht mal so was von an die Piratenehre!

 

Demnach haben wir nun beschlossen, die *Flying Lamb *auf ein neues Fahrwasser zu schicken und zu schauen, welche anderen „Piraten“ man denn da noch so finden kann.

 

 

Auf unserem Schiff herrscht folgende *Philosophie*:

 

Respektvoller Umgang miteinander (in Wort und Schrift-haha, fast wie in einer Bewerbung...).

 

Wer nach Hilfe fragt, bekommt sie auch.

 

Gefeiert (und gespielt) wird zusammen.

 

Angesprochen wird sich mit den Vornamen (Das Addon Incognito ist uns da eine große Hilfe).

 

Es werden gemeinschaftliche Aktivitäten geplant und um rege Teilnahme gebeten.

 

Das „wahre“ Leben als Pirat – egal, ob Kind, Arbeit, Hund, Katze, Mittagsschlaf, regelmäßige Mahlzeiten – geht definitiv vor! Ohne Ausnahme.

 

 

*Was wünschen wir uns für die Zukunft...*

 

Wir suchen Freizeitpiraten, die auf unserem neuen Schiff anheuern wollen. Die mit uns zusammen neue Abenteuer entdecken, die uns zu den wahrlich Bösen begleiten und denen ordentlich zeigen, was alles in so einer Truppe stecken kann. Wir möchten gemeinsam Erfolge schaffen. Möchten uns den Kontent erarbeiten, ohne Druck uns an den Raids versuchen. Als Gilde zusammen auf den Jahrmarkt gehen. Wer Lust hat, im PvP auch mal den anderen Bösen auf die Mütze hauen.

Wir möchten uns austauschen und uns freuen, wenn da noch mehr sind, die es lieben mal ernsthaft, aber auch mal mit soviel Quatsch den Gildenchat, sowie auch das TS zu beleben. Und das Alles ganz ohne Druck, Stress, Nörgler, Vergiss-es-dein-GS-ist-ein-Witz-Heinis, dafür mit ganz viel Geduld, Toleranz und Respekt.

 

Geplant ist, dass wir uns Donnerstag- und Montagabends von 18.30-ca.23 Uhr treffen um gemeinsam aktiv zu werden. Die andere Zeit kann und darf gerne auch das Schiff belebt werden. Zu den genannten Zeiten, geht es darum, die Truppe kennen zu lernen, bzw. etwas gemeinsam zu unternehmen.

Die Tage und Zeiten, sind nicht in Stein gemeißelt. Das wird sich mit der Zeit zeigen, wer was,wie und wo kann...

 

 

Wenn wir Interesse geweckt haben, dann gilt folgender Steckbrief!

 

*Du/Ihr sucht – Wir suchen und bieten:*

 

- eine Gemeinschaft mit vielen Interessen

- Piraten, die sich gegenseitig Respekt zollen

- Unterhaltung über allerlei Themen (im TS und/oder Gildenchat)

- Erleben von gemeinschaftlichen Erfolgen

- Spannung, Spaß und Spiel

- Engagement für und mit der Gilde

- Gildentreffen – so in Echt und mit (vielleicht) anfassen

- Die Menschen hinter den Pixeln kennen lernen

- Erfolge schaffen und feiern

 

Ein Motto von uns: *Eine Gilde ist nur so stark, wie ihre Spieler ! *

 

Sollte das Lust auf mehr gemacht haben, dann meldet euch gerne bei uns im Forum www.wowgilden.net/FlyingLamb oder ingame...

 

Immer frischen Wind und eine Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel... 

 

Eure Piratenbraut Tschüssy   (ja, das ist wirklich mein Name...!) (Battletag: Astrid#2336 )

 

 

 

 

​


----------

